# 04 max abs



## kasoneblaze1024 (May 10, 2009)

got a abs code c1111 replace the abs pump twie same problem took it to nissan said i need :wtf::wtf::wtf:a new pump >>? any sugestion


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

You need an ABS control unit (pump is included). It costs about $1200 dollars for the part. Sorry.


----------

